# Entry Level DCC Controllers



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

What do you all think about the Bachmann E-Z Command Control System?
How much will 1 amp run?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Figure 1/2 amp for each recently manufactured loco. They generally don't draw that much. You can test each locos draw on DC with a DVM set to amps. Set the throttle wide open and hold the loco from moving on the track. You want to read the maximum current draw as the motor is stalled. Only do this long enough to get a reading so you don't burn the motor up. Sound equipped locos will draw more than non sound decoders.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Not to put you on the spot, so much as to keep all your thoughts and ideas in one place, it seems like you've already got some threads where you were looking at NCE:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26625
and MRC:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25631

I'm curious why you are now looking at the Bachmann system? I believe its only favorable feature is going to be price. Are you still doing a 4x8 layout or have you expanded your plans?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The Bachmann E-Z is a cheap and cheerful system. It's like anything, you get what you pay for. If you want something that is feature rich, easy to program and expandable I don't believe you can beat the NCE Powercab. For about $150 it's a steal.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bachmann's Dynamis is a much more capable system, but costs somewhat more. It's not any easier to use than some of the others. Entry level systems by NCE, Digitrax, or MRC all cost about the same and have similar capabilities. The bes tthing you could do woipuld be to test each of them, and see which one feels better to you. I did this, and found thst I liked the human engineering features of the MRC Prodigy Express the best. I've since upgraded to the Prodigy Wireless system.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

My vote is the Power Cab. I have since upgraded to the 5 amp and use the 2 amp for extra controller.

DT


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

feldon30 said:


> Not to put you on the spot, so much as to keep all your thoughts and ideas in one place, it seems like you've already got some threads where you were looking at NCE:
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=26625
> and MRC:
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25631
> ...


My layout is a 4x9 twice around up and over figure 8 in the middle.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bkubiak said:


> What do you all think about the Bachmann E-Z Command Control System?
> How much will 1 amp run?


I sure don't disagree with the other make recommendations.

However, if you plan a relatively small layout with few
sound locos the Bachmann EZ is a simple easy to use low cost
DCC system. It has limitations tho and does not have
features found on the NCE, Digitrax or MRC.

I regularly run 4 or 5 locos at the same time on my 1 amp Bachmann
system, but, I don't run 'em fast therefore they are
not demanding full half amp current each.

Don


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

I started with that idea, but, changed my mind when I learned more about the cost of Boosters and other options. Look at the cost of the Bachman 5a booster. Also, look at adding on cabs. In my case, I wanted three kids to be able to run trains at the same time... (each with a controller) and other systems became more attractive.
The guy at my train store advised me that 1 amp would leave me short pretty quick with full sound locomotives - especially with three kids and a Dad blowing whistles, ringing bells, turning lights on and off, and probably racing each other. Others can give you real world advice on that.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

FishTruck said:


> I started with that idea, but, changed my mind when I learned more about the cost of Boosters and other options. Look at the cost of the Bachman 5a booster. Also, look at adding on cabs. In my case, I wanted three kids to be able to run trains at the same time... (each with a controller) and other systems became more attractive.
> The guy at my train store advised me that 1 amp would leave me short pretty quick with full sound locomotives - especially with three kids and a Dad blowing whistles, ringing bells, turning lights on and off, and probably racing each other. Others can give you real world advice on that.


Hey Fish,
What system did you get, how much was it and how do you like it?


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, I looked closely at the digitraxx zephyr system. 

But I took a leap and I ended up getting a Roco Z21 wireless system. I have iPhones and iPads all over the house, and you can use these for cabs. For me, it made sense. The school actually gives the kids iPads where I live, so any of the neighbor kids who come over can just bring one along, down load the app, and take control of a locomotive. Also, the system has 2.5 a, so I was able to run three sound equipped locomotives with lighted train cars, no problems. Finally, the software and updates are all downloadable on the Apple app store. You can take pictures of your locos, and turnouts, and use these to program and identify them from your controller. The whole process was much more familiar to my kids than some of the other systems out there. 
The downside is that my local train shop has no idea what I have done, what is compatible and what is not, and the thing is pretty expensive. I kind of feel like I am on my own making it work, but, so far programming locos and turnouts has been pretty straightforward. I will need to figure out what boosters will work, and how to make a turntable work, but there seem to be more "how to" videos every week with this system. I have to say I really like it so far.

There seems to be a trend of combining video games with real toys. This system works that way. My son also has an Anki Drive slot car set. Same thing.... he uses is ipad to race the cars, program them, score points etc... It seems to be where things are headed.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

FishTruck said:


> Well, I looked closely at the digitraxx zephyr system.
> 
> But I took a leap and I ended up getting a Roco Z21 wireless system. I have iPhones and iPads all over the house, and you can use these for cabs. For me, it made sense. The school actually gives the kids iPads where I live, so any of the neighbor kids who come over can just bring one along, down load the app, and take control of a locomotive. Also, the system has 2.5 a, so I was able to run three sound equipped locomotives with lighted train cars, no problems. Finally, the software and updates are all downloadable on the Apple app store. You can take pictures of your locos, and turnouts, and use these to program and identify them from your controller. The whole process was much more familiar to my kids than some of the other systems out there.
> The downside is that my local train shop has no idea what I have done, what is compatible and what is not, and the thing is pretty expensive. I kind of feel like I am on my own making it work, but, so far programming locos and turnouts has been pretty straightforward. I will need to figure out what boosters will work, and how to make a turntable work, but there seem to be more "how to" videos every week with this system. I have to say I really like it so far.
> ...



I was in a store last week looking at small helicopter drones, they had one that was controlled by an iPhone and it had two cameras that you could see on your phone.


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep. The Z21 allows you to see "in cab" view of your layout. (You only have to buy a camera equipped locomotive for 500 dollars). 

Referencing my book :The DCC Guide" I now know that there are some other iphone control options out there that you might look into - if this whole idea appeals to you. There is something called JMRI (Java Model Railroad Interface) and you can use another app called Engine Driver, which I think works with Digitraxx systems. Or, there is another one called TouchCab that works with Lenz and ESoS systems using a Lenz 23151 adapter.

I barely know that any of that really means... I am just quoting out of the book.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

FishTruck said:


> Yep. The Z21 allows you to see "in cab" view of your layout. (You only have to buy a camera equipped locomotive for 500 dollars).
> 
> Referencing my book :The DCC Guide" I now know that there are some other iphone control options out there that you might look into - if this whole idea appeals to you. There is something called JMRI (Java Model Railroad Interface) and you can use another app called Engine Driver, which I think works with Digitraxx systems. Or, there is another one called TouchCab that works with Lenz and ESoS systems using a Lenz 23151 adapter.
> 
> I barely know that any of that really means... I am just quoting out of the book.


Who makes a camera equipped loco?????? I have never seen one advertised


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

FishTruck said:


> Well, I looked closely at the digitraxx zephyr system.
> 
> But I took a leap and I ended up getting a Roco Z21 wireless system. I have iPhones and iPads all over the house, and you can use these for cabs.


We got a Digitraxx Zephyr, a single handheld throttle, a duplex radio connector, and a LocoBuffer USB hooked to a PC. Our layout can be controlled from iPhones, iPads, Android phones, or from any handled Digitraxx controller out there. We can also throw turnouts from all of these devices.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I started with the same idea you did whaen I converted to DCC. Was originally going to go with a Bachmann EZ DCCD system as I was not interested in sound, had a 4 x 8 layout, and only wanted to be able to control locomotives individually.

As I researched it more, I decided on the NCE Power Cab. I'm glad I did. It allows me to do a few things locomotive programming-wise that the EZ-DCC would not have and it adds a bit more enjoyment to what I do.

You don't have to get an NCE Power Cab, but any of the others on that level like the Digitrax Zephyr and MRC Prodigy are all starter systems in the same range that have pretty much the same capability.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I am looking for a deal on a NEC Power cab starter system. Anyone moving up to better stuff that wants to trade


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> I am looking for a deal on a NEC Power cab starter system. Anyone moving up to better stuff that wants to trade


That's the problem, you can infinitely upgrade the NCE system so no need to change to a 'better' system. The only way you'll get one cheap is if someone is going out of the hobby. Hey, come on it's only $150. I have one and can thoroughly recommend it, even at full price it's a bargain.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Bkubiak said:


> Who makes a camera equipped loco?????? I have never seen one advertised


back to my question.....Who makes a camera equipped Locomotive??????


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

All of the 'in cab' videos I've seen were made by pushing a
flat or gondola with a camera mounted on it.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can get very small cameras now like the one here. This was $200. Looks like it could be mounted on a loco quite successfully.


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

This is the one to which I was referring. Made by Roco. 

Electric locomotive 103 200-2, DB AG, 'Digi Cam'

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_detail.asp?erh_find=camera locomotive&stock=R-78311


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Going back to systems the new Hornby elink looks interesting. Not as pricey as the Z21. Connects to your PC and you can use your Tablets and Smartphones as controllers. I think about $120 in the US. Must be worthy of consideration.
http://www.digitrains.co.uk/ecommerce/search/r8312-hornby-elink.aspx


----------

